# Savage Model 99



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Who here likes the Model 99, what is your favorite cal. and model?
Mine is a 99EG in 300 Savage, D&Ted for weaver mounts.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

My 1 and only 99m was my grandfathers from the 50's/60's or so in .308 has a weaver 2.75 fixed scope on it and its still a sweet shooter. Has the cartridge counter on it neat but useless. Its nice to use spitzer bullets in a lever action.

I wouldnt mind an old octogonal barrel one, or one ine .358. maybe down the road ill pick up another one.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I've got a '99 in 300 Savage. It was my fathers from 1953. It's accurate enough for it's intended use. An interesting gun, although I'd never go out & buy one.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I've always wanted to get a 99, one of the older ones with an octagonal barrel. I would love to have one in .250-3000. That cartridge has always attracted me. It was one of the earliest high velocity medium caliber rounds and should make a great deer round. When I get my encore I'm thinking of having a custom barrel made in that caliber.

_____________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

My old man has a few 99"s and he always hunt with the 300.He still uses an old scope with the post type cross hairs.Definetly his favorite gun.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I have a 300 Savage that was my grandfathers. He died before I was born, but my uncle told me that gun was the only one my grandfather stashed away money to buy. Shot it for the first time last year, and I really like it. Though I don't hunt or shoot rifles much, it hit it's mark pretty well using just the iron sights...


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I have an 300 savage in the model 99. This old girl shoots super and can really stack rounds at 100 yards. I use it for deer hunting. I have it tore down right now waiting for the barell to be reblued........m


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a 1924 Model 99B, take down in a 300, iron sights. Wanted one for a long time....finally got it last summer and used it this year for deer hunting.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

This past firearm season I hunted with one I had borrowed. It is in 300 Savage, and has the rotary magazine. From the bench it would repeatedly put 5 shots into a 1 7/16" group with Federal 180gr ammo. The best group was 1 1/4". I tried Winchester and Remington 150gr loads, but they would only group 2 to 2 1/2 inches. The rifle was a joy to hunt with.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The model 99 300 is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I am waiting for this summer before I get that Mod 99 That I really want. I am trying to find a 99 breakdown in 250-3000. I am getting ready to get an old saturn boone tang scope for age looks. I will probably hunt with it once or twice, one of the other guys I talk to has made threats of me if I hunt with it once it is done. Oh well he lives in Canada.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I have two model 99's one in 30-30 and one in .300 Savage. Both were made in the 1920's and the .300 has a Boush & Lomb 2.5 scope which was made in 1955. The 30-30 has a tang sight. Both have real sweet triggers and are accurate as can be. The .300 is a take down model and I put a lace on Monte Carlo check pad on it to bring my eye up to the scope. The old .300 drops deer stone dead. I love em, just wish I had more time to use em. I have a problem........ I am a duckaholic and spend most of my time in the marsh.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

I do not own a Savage 99 but I do own a Remington model 722 in the 300 Savage. I have taken 17 Michigan deer with it. The more I shoot it and the more I read about the 300 the more I like it. My wife likes shooting it as it doesn't beat you up when you pull the trigger. I am really surprised that it has went by the wayside so to speak. In the woods ,like the most of you ,my shots are usually less than 125 yards and it really does the trick. I also bought the Remington 700 Classic in 2003 in the 300 Savage . I wish more ammo makers would offer it in more options such as a lighter bullet for varmits. Field and Stream magazine had the Model 99 listed in the top 50 guns in this months issue.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Munsterlndr said:


> I've always wanted to get a 99, one of the older ones with an octagonal barrel. I would love to have one in .250-3000. That cartridge has always attracted me. It was one of the earliest high velocity medium caliber rounds and should make a great deer round. When I get my encore I'm thinking of having a custom barrel made in that caliber.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> ...


I've got a Savage 111 FL bolt action in 250 Savage. I load Hornady 117 gr boattail spirepoints over Win 760 powder and love it. I've shot several 3 shot groups of 3/8" with it. It's a great deer round. Savage needs to bring that one back again.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

It was the first round to break 3000 feet per second, hence the 250-3000 name. That was with an 85 grain bullet. When you start loading up to heavier bullet you need more barrel twist and you lose feet per second, still it is Great for anything Elk and smaller. Back when it came out people used it for everything in North America quite sucessfully, I still know some old-timers out here in Colorado that use it on Elk, they don't have mag disease. I have been using 7mm-08, now that I have my 300 Savage in Model 99EG, that is my new Elk Gun, till I get my 250-3000 takedown Model 99. Good Shooting


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Have one also, in .300 savage, a 2x Weaver, post & crosshair, on a Weverflip mount, Shobler front end , rotoary mag, with number indicator on the side, shoot 150gr. Nozler Balistic tips, droped them up 175yds, but that would be the max, she's a sweety thats safe and sound~~~><>..Jumbo.!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Yep, great gun. Model 99E 300 Savage. My mom bought it for my dad back in the 50's. Took two deer with it this past season, one at 100 yds. and the other at 170 yds.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

They show up on the used gun racks from time to time. I am looking for one in .308 or .284 in excellent condition. One of these days, maybe I will get lucky. All the best...
Gil


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Last fall I bought a Model 99 in 300 Savage the original owner fired six rounds threw it in the early fifties I also have the original box of shells, minus six rounds. 
The rifle is in perfect condition. I sighted in at 50 yards using the original iron sights and shot one inch groups no problem.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Used a Savage 99 my first year of hunting in 1963--was my fathers rifle and his fathers before him. Used it off and on for the next 20 years and then hung it on the wall. I took quite a few deer with it. Made in 1910 in caliber 32-40 winchester (the caliber of champions in those years). Have 50 boxes of the Jiohn Wayne ammo in that caliber made in the early 80's by Winchester for their commerative rifle.

When my uncle passed away in 1990 he left me his Savage 99 (300 Savage) made in the late 40's, and I have taken that out a few times. Both rifles are near 90%, and have had many hefty offers on the 32-40 (that I have turned down).

Steve


----------



## lumpy (Sep 3, 2004)

I got one 284 cal. was mt grandfathers gun. Topped with a redfield 4x12 a.o. nice flat shooter. can't use it though due to the shotgun/muzzleloader restrictions here in the south.


----------



## bluegoose (Oct 10, 2004)

i love the ole savage 99 .300 shot my first texas whitetail with one. they should have made more. i've killed about 4 deer with one.


----------



## explorer1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the way the 99 savage sounds. There is nothing better than to hear that all metal sound. I also like the decock method of those rifles. The 99 has withstood the test of time of over 100 years, that says a lot! They are a true deer rifle.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Have some model 99s. love my 99 in the 308cal. just something about it, cant really explain it just love the way it handles, shoots and carries, starting to have trouble seeing front sights though.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Got my dream rifle, It is a Savage 1899 in 250-3000, it is a Model H made in 1914 and when I bought it I had thought it was a plain jane 99TD. I have since been educated and am looking for a Take-Down forearm if any one knows where I might get one please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

Look at http://www.e-gunparts.com/products.asp?chrMasterModel=089Zz99&MC=


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Great web site that has dates of manufacture by serial number, data sheets for different variations of the 99.

http://www.savage99.com/index.htm


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

My barrell has been reblued and I'm picking her up this week. Can't wait to get her back together. Nice site Randy Thanks......m


----------

